# 4x4x4 : September 9, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

1. B' F u' L' r' d l R' U' R' B' U2 L d B' f2 D' d R' b r' L2 B' L2 f' F L U' f R2 D2 l2 b r' D F2 B D2 U b

2. R' l' F' L' U2 L2 r2 D2 B' d' b D u b d' B2 F' D r' d' r' U' u2 l' U2 L' B' l d b r' R f U2 d2 B r' R' F' R2

3. D2 L d' r U D' L2 D2 B2 R2 l' b D b l2 F2 U2 L2 F' f u2 f' b L' R2 d U' f' L' f F d' D2 L l b U' l2 L u

4. b R' L d2 l2 B U b2 U' L' F L2 r' d L r F f d' b2 d' D2 b2 F2 U' f' b2 L F' r' R' B f2 D2 u l' r D2 F L'

5. R r' b d R2 B' U D F2 u2 d2 L' d' D r' b r' l2 B' D u2 f r2 l' f' D2 f' B L' U d2 f B u2 U L' D2 R2 b f


----------



## Erik (Sep 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:20.41
Times: (1:05.52), (1:32.76), 1:18.62, 1:17.31, 1:25.30

 1:05.52 is my record now, the solve whent soooow fast


----------

